# 2011 shows?



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Ok I'm already wanting to go to another show I'm an addict! Does anybody know if any dates have been released yet


----------



## serpentphile (Nov 11, 2010)

SteveCourty said:


> Ok I'm already wanting to go to another show I'm an addict! Does anybody know if any dates have been released yet


Me wants to know too please peeps!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

I can't wait, either. I want a BCI and a show is, without doubt, the best place to buy one. Doncaster this autumn was fantastic. Kempton Park was good, but too cramped and crowded.


----------



## axvy69 (Sep 30, 2008)

Any news yet ? pleeeeaaaassseeee


----------



## Corni_snake (Nov 23, 2010)

meeee toooo! :/


----------



## wolves121121 (Mar 27, 2008)

CREAKS Shows in Kidderminster are booked for the 24th July and the 13th November


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

wolves121121 said:


> CREAKS Shows in Kidderminster are booked for the 24th July and the 13th November


Are these joint ihs or just creaks?


----------



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

im an essex lad, and i would like to see more shows closer to me eg, BRAS, ERAC
i know they all joined together for kempton but i didnt think it was any better than the smaller shows, yea it was alot bigger at kempton but it was tooo crowded.

regards,
brad


----------



## kingsnake (Mar 23, 2007)

You might be in luck! BRAS are aiming for a show at the new refurbished Ripple Hall, Barking on Saturday 30th April 2011. It'll only be about 40 x 5 foot tables - but watch this space!


----------



## tallandy90 (Nov 28, 2010)

*doncaster show*

any body got any news on the show at doncaster in june


----------



## mack-bell (May 11, 2009)

Can´t wait to know about Kempton Park, this time it´s different, WE will come to the UK 

BTW someone here thats used to be a vendor and can tell me a few things about the rules at UK shows?
A PM would be apriciated 

Thanks
Thorsten


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

mack-bell said:


> Can´t wait to know about Kempton Park, this time it´s different, WE will come to the UK
> 
> BTW someone here thats used to be a vendor and can tell me a few things about the rules at UK shows?
> A PM would be apriciated
> ...


Me too, can't wait to find out dates so I can get there early this time :2thumb:


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

wolves121121 said:


> CREAKS Shows in Kidderminster are booked for the 24th July and the 13th November


 

Great I`ll be there again! what about the Gloucester one Marc? any days set for that one yet? :2thumb:


----------



## kingsnake (Mar 23, 2007)

Kempton Park will be on Sunday 14th August 2011


----------



## giggy2501 (Feb 8, 2011)

does anyone know how much A Leaf tailed gecko will cost generally and in a show. Alsowhat is the closest show coming up I live in brentwood essex but i dont mind a long drive cheers

1 Red Tiger Bearded Dragon Beasty
1 Leatherback Bearded dragon Beardie 
1 Normie royal Mask
1 Snow Corn Scar ( It was rescued )
1 Super snow Alibino snake eyed leopard gecko Gordon Smiles
1 Tangerine Tornado Leopard Gecko Tanjie
1 Tangerine honduran het albino milk snake Bandit (VERY MOODY)
1 fire salamander Sally/ Sully ( I dont know sex)
also looking for butter motley corn anyone selling?


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

giggy2501 said:


> does anyone know how much A Leaf tailed gecko will cost generally and in a show. Alsowhat is the closest show coming up I live in brentwood essex but i dont mind a long drive cheers
> 
> Not too far for you
> *PRIVATE BREEDERS’ REPTILE SHOW*​*TO BE HELD SUN. 10th JULY 2011*​*in ST. WALSTAN HALL at THE NORFOLK SHOWGROUND*​*DEREHAM RD. COSTESSEY NR5 0TT*​*AND OPEN FROM 10am ‘TILL 3.30pm.*​


----------

